

Show HN: Earport - Listen to music together - fdsm
http://earport.fm

======
drsim
Nice idea, much like Soundrop (initially just a Spotify app but I see they
have a web app now). I was an avid user of Soundrop when it first came out.

Why I've stopped using Soundrop is that most folk, myself included, just go
into the room and don't vote up or add tracks. One person's tastes or agenda
prevails and the result is generally not as interesting as a curated music
blog or editorial like Pitchfork.

------
vldx
Nice one!

Would be good if you have at least some short catchy description of the
service.

------
davidcollantes
Flash needed. Unusable for me. Nice site design.

~~~
fdsm
We're working on it to make it fully HTML5 compatible without the need to use
flash. Thanks for the design comment.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Needs an about page

------
tim1987
really cool site man. Very nice design

